# Dark sable adult female in Texas looking for the perfect home



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper's breeder has asked me to keep my eyes and ears open for the perfect retirement home for Kopper's mom, Wido Frantiska Vom Holtzberg - German Shepherd Dog. She's only six years old and still has a lot of energy and drive, especially ball drive. She's had some obedience and protection work years ago but is probably rusty now. She's housebroken but hasn't ever been left in the house all day alone. 










This is a really special dog and I like her a lot-- if I didn't have my hands full with work, school, the boys, and husband I'd be taking her. Hoping to find her a really awesome home where she can be queen of the couch and an active companion for a lot more years. 

PM me for more info.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Awwww, it's a shame you cant take her. She's a beauty and she would get to live with her son for the rest of her life.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Awww Kopper's Momma. I meet her once she is beautiful!  I love her personality too. She would make someone really happy.  Too bad you can't take her. Hopes she gets a great home.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

She's gorgeous. I'd throw my hat in for her, but I've already got five dogs. I could give her attention but she would hardly be an only dog. I'll keep my eyes open. 

jelpy


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

So beautiful.... so Beast looking....so far away from me


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh man... I would LOVE to take her... I'm a little nervous about potentially having to find housing with not one but two GSD's though... I wonder how much transport from TX would cost?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's a beauty!! I'd take her if she comes already spayed! and cat friendly. Unfortunately Geramy would kill me no matter how pretty she is.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Ah Krystal....Wouldn't it be lovely if she came to MD and we could share joint custody?

Old dog is going to bite my butt for even thinkin' it. LOL!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

KZoppa said:


> she's a beauty!! I'd take her if she comes already spayed! and cat friendly.



From what I understand, she is being let go for a very very low adoption fee to the right home. I have not been given an exact figure. I'm sure you could apply the fee towards the cost of the spay and Sherrie would have her spayed before you picked her up, though. 

I don't know how she'd do with cats, but I imagine not well. She's pretty high prey drive and I don't believe she's lived with cats.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's gorgeous! I'll ask around at my club.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

What a beauty!!!!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

What do you know of her personality? Energy level? Does she get along with other dogs generally or ....? 

While I do have cats, we had the high prey drive Beast so management has always been the name of the game in this house.... I adored our Beast...would gladly have a clone, but I would want to have an idea of what was coming if I had to do it over.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

dogsnkiddos said:


> What do you know of her personality? Energy level? Does she get along with other dogs generally or ....?
> 
> While I do have cats, we had the high prey drive Beast so management has always been the name of the game in this house.... I adored our Beast...would gladly have a clone, but I would want to have an idea of what was coming if I had to do it over.


High prey drive, high toy drive, pretty high energy for a 6 year old. If you think you might be interested I'll PM you the email for the lady that has her. I've met her several times, but only once when she wasn't pregnant or dealing with 10 puppies (She's my dog's mom so most of the times I met her, were when she was pregnant with my pup or after the litter was born).


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I sent you a pm. High energy, high drive...well you described Beast (he was 5  ) so that does not worry me. I would love to just hear more. I don't know if we would be the right home for her but maybe....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

PM'ed you back. I'm not ashamed to say I cried real tears when I read about Beast. It would be great if this girl could help heal your family.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's oh so Beastie... I've cried those tears too


----------



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

Please PM me with a phone number for whomever I need to talk to about adopting her. This may be exactly what we're looking for.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Ah Krystal....Wouldn't it be lovely if she came to MD and we could share joint custody?
> 
> Old dog is going to bite my butt for even thinkin' it. LOL!


lol Jan it would certainly make things interesting!!! Shasta glared at me for even mentioning if she wanted an older adopted sister haha.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> She's only six years old and still has a lot of energy and drive, especially ball drive.


I would hope that a six year old dog has high drive and a decent energy level. Six years is no age and if a dog loses his drive by that age there is something seriously wrong with the breed.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> From what I understand, she is being let go for a very very low adoption fee to the right home. I have not been given an exact figure. I'm sure you could apply the fee towards the cost of the spay and Sherrie would have her spayed before you picked her up, though.
> 
> I don't know how she'd do with cats, but I imagine not well. She's pretty high prey drive and I don't believe she's lived with cats.


 
I couldnt take her on right now anyway. Shasta is getting spayed next week and after that we're jumping in to classes for CGC and possibly rally-o. I dont think my cats would appreciate another dog pestering them right now either. Shasta finally stopped bugging them constantly. 

I will most definitely wish her the best possible retirement home though!!! She's a beauty and most definitely deserves it! Best wishes to whoever gets her!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mike - your post looking for a retired dog asked for low drive? Sounds like this girl has high drives.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Mrs.K said:


> I would hope that a six year old dog has high drive and a decent energy level.


In my mind, I was comparing her to my 1-year old. Thank God they calm down a couple of notches between 1 and 6.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Mike, after reading this post:


MD in SC said:


> We are looking for preferably a retired breeding female, but would take the right male. My mother lost her dog a couple months ago and is ready to get another companion. The back story for having an older dog is because my mom is in her early 70's and is having moderate health issues, and doesn't want to go through the puppy phase. My mom is single and is looking for a great, well mannered, and lower drive dog that will be treated like a true member of the family.


. . . I don't think Wido is the dog your mom is looking for. I've got her pegged as more of an active family companion/hiking/club-level Schutzhund/competitive obedience/preferred-level agility type dog. I wouldn't wish her on a 70-year old with moderate health issues.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Friends of mine are looking for a German Shepherd and they are not too far away from Texas. I sent her the link. I think it could be the perfect match.


----------



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Mike, after reading this post:
> 
> 
> . . . I don't think Wido is the dog your mom is looking for. I've got her pegged as more of an active family companion/hiking/club-level Schutzhund/competitive obedience/preferred-level agility type dog. I wouldn't wish her on a 70-year old with moderate health issues.


Yea I didn't notice that. Thanks for being upfront.

-Mike


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

The breeder makes this girl sound absolutely lovely. I still cry daily.... I think I will provide references and move slowly.


----------

